# Medical Results showing cleared in eMedical but not reflecting in Immiaccount



## itsmaqsoodsyed (Jun 17, 2017)

I did my medicals at Lilavati Hospital in Mumbai on 20th April 2017. Medical Results showing cleared in eMedical and sent to the Department on 24th April 2017 but not reflecting in Immiaccount created on 26th April 2017 when SC189 visa was lodged.

Strangely though, results are showing cleared in Immiaccount for my dependent applicants.

CO was assigned to me on 14th June 2017 and she created another HAP ID for me to undergo medicals. I wouldn't certainly like to do medicals all over again but confused what to do. Could anyone please advise?


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

You have mentioned Medicals were done on 20th April and Immi account created on 26th April...

While going to medicals for Australian VISA, it is mandatory to provide the HAP ID... have you provided the HAP ID to them?

Have you took the medicals before generating HAP ID?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Anamica23 said:


> You have mentioned Medicals were done on 20th April and Immi account created on 26th April...
> 
> While going to medicals for Australian VISA, it is mandatory to provide the HAP ID... have you provided the HAP ID to them?
> 
> Have you took the medicals before generating HAP ID?


You can get your medicals done before you lodge your visa

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination

see the Health process steps for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application

Cheers


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You can get your medicals done before you lodge your visa
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination
> 
> ...


Thanks Newbienz..Im aware of that just wondering if OP has done medicals without HAP ID...im also planning for my medicals before VISA ...but generated HAP ID via creating Immiaccount


----------



## itsmaqsoodsyed (Jun 17, 2017)

Let me put it this way. My MARA agent had created HAP ID before I went for medical and visa application was lodged on 26th April 2017. So probably she had created immiaccount before 20th April 2017. sorry for the confusion

but my problem is that medicals are clear for my sub applicants but not for me in immiaccount though I can see that medicals are clear in eMedical client.





Anamica23 said:


> You have mentioned Medicals were done on 20th April and Immi account created on 26th April...
> 
> While going to medicals for Australian VISA, it is mandatory to provide the HAP ID... have you provided the HAP ID to them?
> 
> Have you took the medicals before generating HAP ID?


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

itsmaqsoodsyed said:


> Let me put it this way. My MARA agent had created HAP ID before I went for medical and visa application was lodged on 26th April 2017. So probably she had created immiaccount before 20th April 2017. sorry for the confusion
> 
> but my problem is that medicals are clear for my sub applicants but not for me in immiaccount though I can see that medicals are clear in eMedical client.


Please contact your respect hospital and check if they have uploaded all the docs...if they have then have to contact DIBP


----------



## itsmaqsoodsyed (Jun 17, 2017)

I contacted hospital and they said that they had already uploaded the results on 24th April 2017. Moreover, same is reflecting on Medical report I downloaded from eMedical. Therefore I need to contact DIBP. Does anyone know contact email or any other channel to reach to DIBP?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

itsmaqsoodsyed said:


> I contacted hospital and they said that they had already uploaded the results on 24th April 2017. Moreover, same is reflecting on Medical report I downloaded from eMedical. Therefore I need to contact DIBP. Does anyone know contact email or any other channel to reach to DIBP?


Wait patiently
I am sure its just a computer glitch

The CO will himself contact you if he finds your Medical records are not uploaded

You can give him the details in the reply


Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

itsmaqsoodsyed said:


> Let me put it this way. My MARA agent had created HAP ID before I went for medical and visa application was lodged on 26th April 2017. So probably she had created immiaccount before 20th April 2017. sorry for the confusion
> 
> but my problem is that medicals are clear for my sub applicants but not for me in immiaccount though I can see that medicals are clear in eMedical client.


If your agent has created a HAPID using some account and when VISA is being lodged, the same account is used to login, you should be good. Please verify with your agent if they have used the same login, in which case, it will not generate another HAP ID


----------



## itsmaqsoodsyed (Jun 17, 2017)

Migration Agent created HAP ID and lodged Visa Application using same immiaccount. Medicals were done for me, wife and kids on the same day at same hospital. eMedical shows that medical examination is completed and submitted to DIBP for my wife and 2 kids. However, when I click on my 'View Health Assessment', it says, "This person is required to undergo..."

But I downloaded my medical status from eMedical client and it says that results are submitted to DIBP on 24th April 2017


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

As Newbienz suggested pleas wait patiently


----------



## itsmaqsoodsyed (Jun 17, 2017)

My MARA Agent uploaded report downloaded from eMedical to immiaccount. Though immiaccount is still displaying a message "Health Examination Required..." for me, CO seems to have accepted the pdf we attached.

She has sent a checklist of requirements which is blank for me and my sons. However, there is below item required for my wife:

- "Evidence of functional English- require access to verify PTE scores"

We had already attached PTE Score Report and selected option to send to DIBP Australia when booking the exam. I even received confirmation post results that they have been sent to DIBP. I logged in to Pearson account and tried to resend scores to DIBP but got a message that "report can be sent to an organisation only once. The scores have already been sent to DIBP."

Please advise how should I respond to CO?


----------



## Anick (May 24, 2018)

itsmaqsoodsyed said:


> Migration Agent created HAP ID and lodged Visa Application using same immiaccount. Medicals were done for me, wife and kids on the same day at same hospital. eMedical shows that medical examination is completed and submitted to DIBP for my wife and 2 kids. However, when I click on my 'View Health Assessment', it says, "This person is required to undergo..."
> 
> But I downloaded my medical status from eMedical client and it says that results are submitted to DIBP on 24th April 2017


I have a same problem... What did you do? Does your visa approved?


----------

